# Castle Hill and NSW State Competition 2013



## Stuster (21/6/13)

So, the sponsors have turned up with pockets full of cash, and I've finally got some time to get together all the information for this competition.

This year the Castle Hill and Hills District Homebrew Competition will double as the NSW State Competition. It will be held on Saturday 24th and Sundy 25th August at the Castle Hill showground.

There will be the 18 AABC categories plus categories for meads and ciders (some entrants may be happy, some judges may be sad with that last bit!).

Our kind sponsors (who have promised us some great prizes) are:
ESB
The Brew Shop
Dave's Home Brew
Absolute Homebrew
Mark's Home Brew
Rocks Brewing Co
White Labs

All the information is in the PDF but just to point out a few things.

Judges and stewards are essential for getting the beers scored and feedback given to the entrants. We need as many judges and stewards as possible to make sure those who do turn up don't work like slaves, and that the feedback to entrants is as good as it can be. Please let me know as soon as possible if you can come along to help out. BJCP judges are preferred of course, but also those in the industry or who have experience.

It's also a great event to come along to even if you are new to the hobby. You can learn quite a bit by listening to the judges and having a quick sip of the beers they are judging. Even if you can only come for half a day, that would be great. We provide lunch. And beer of course. :beerbang:

(BTW, if you have done one of the BJCP courses I have run in the last few years, I am expecting you to pay me back by turning up at some point over this weekend - or have a good reason not to. The course was free - it's time to pay that back now. :lol: )

Also, I have included an online entry form for the comp. This is in addition to the paper version but this should help to reduce the admin load at our end, and more importantly make sure all the information about you and your beers is correct. Sometimes entry forms are incorrect, and addresses and names can be hard to read. This should help to avoid issues around that. The link to that is in the information.

I hope I have everything correct and in enough detail but do let me know here or by email at [email protected] if you need any more information or you are willing to be part of the competition.

View attachment Castle Hill and NSW Competition Information 2013.pdf


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/13)




----------



## Barry (21/6/13)

Just to clarify entry rules the AABC states the following:

*D2. Entries. *No more than *two entries *are allowed from each entrant in any one Category.
Within this rule, no more than *one entry *is allowed in any one style. (This rule would
normally be enforced in State/Territory Qualifying Championships.)

This means that you can enter only one entry for each style and a maximum of two entries for each category.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/13)

Thanks for that, a recent poster in another thread thought he could enter 3 per category.

Any overall limits or is it carpet bombing territory 

Just asking, my carpet has retired.


----------



## Stuster (22/6/13)

Carpet bombing it is. I was initially thinking it would be 3 per category, but that was the rule I put in with the Castle Hill comp. With the state, the national rules of 2 per category apply. And with that many categories, 3 per category could get a bit silly. So 2 per category, and only 1 in each individual style.

Minor mistake in the flyer fixed up now (or perhaps first one fixed!).


View attachment NSW Castle Hill 2013 Competition Flyer.pdf


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/13)

When the entries have been received and registered, do they all go into cold storage until the day?

Good to know for bottle conditioning "scheduling" as all mine will be primed, sold my CPBF a couple of years ago.


----------



## barls (22/6/13)

room temp storage till the day before i think mate, if last years anything to go by.


----------



## Stuster (22/6/13)

Barls is right. The showground is so well used there is no way we can get access to the fridges there until the day before. Bottles will be stored out of the light in crates on the concrete floors of the show sheds until then. Would be good if we could store them in fridges, but at least with it being held in August they should stay pretty cold until the day.


----------



## citizensnips (22/6/13)

May be a dumb question but can this event be entered by those outside NSW, even though if they win they may not be able to send them to the nationals?? Just interested to know


----------



## waggastew (22/6/13)

I submitted my entries last year at Asquith HB and I believe they kept them in a fridge. At least thats where they got put when I dropped by. They are however not a drop off point this year.

I too am trying to plan my storage strategy etc. Last year my AIPA got 3rd at NSW due to diacetyl but sitting around at RT for a month or two longer cleaned it up and it got 1st at the Nats. Given thats a hoppy style that should fade I probably should have stored it cold. Go figure!

This years AIPA entry is being bottled tomorrow. I figure 2-3 weeks for full carb, a few weeks to settle and comp time.

Stew


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/13)

Egad, Sir Edward22, dare ye suggest the crossing of the sealed off borders of our colonies, thus endangering the very marrow of our British Empire transplanted here to the Southern Climes? Shame ye rascal.


----------



## waggastew (22/6/13)

The last time we let you Mexicans enter one of our comps you took the Winfield/NRL Cup home for a few seasons...............


----------



## citizensnips (22/6/13)

My apologies, although because it was the Castle Hill competition before it became this years NSW states, thought it seemed like a reasonable question. Live and learn.


----------



## EvilTwin (18/7/13)

So a completely noob question but in regards to competitions can you only submit All grain and partial grain homebrews ? Is it considered bad form to submit brews made from kits / cans ?


----------



## barls (18/7/13)

enter away, theres some damn good kit beers out there


----------



## petesbrew (18/7/13)

EvilTwin said:


> So a completely noob question but in regards to competitions can you only submit All grain and partial grain homebrews ? Is it considered bad form to submit brews made from kits / cans ?


Hell no, ET.
You'll find most comps are for all brewing methods, from Kit to All-grain.
Some comps are for all grain only, but they're always stated as such, say if the winner gets to be produced at a brewery.

You'll get back some judges notes, and while you think your beer is fantastic, they might write it off as crap. But sometimes you'll brew a winner and you'll leave other All grain beers for dead.
Part of the fun of coming last is to get a score lower than Barls.


----------



## EvilTwin (19/7/13)

petesbrew said:


> Hell no, ET.
> You'll find most comps are for all brewing methods, from Kit to All-grain.
> .
> Part of the fun of coming last is to get a score lower than Barls.


Cool I'll go through my fridge and cellar and see what might be worthy of entering (I'm sure I could submit something that comes last) but I'd rather submit the ones I'm happier with


----------



## Stuster (26/7/13)

citizensnips said:


> May be a dumb question but can this event be entered by those outside NSW, even though if they win they may not be able to send them to the nationals?? Just interested to know


Usually we don't limit the Castle Hill competition but for the state competition the rules are that the entrants must be from the state. I am sorry to not let people get feedback on their beers, but we will probably be very hard pressed to get through all the entries we have from NSW folk, judges will probably have long days of judging to get through.

So please not out of state entries this year but we'd love to have your beers in our comp next year.

Stuart


----------



## EvilTwin (26/7/13)

So being new to the idea of entering competitions - and not wanting to break the rules. If I have a Christmas Beer, but I also have a Chamomile Tea Infused Pilsner.

Do they both fall under the same style so can't be entered ? (the Vegetable/Spice/ etc style). I haven't even tasted the chamomile tea brew yet letting it condition a bit more (it might not even be worth it.)


----------



## barls (26/7/13)

if they are both spiced beers go for that catagory, just make sure you list what the base style of the beer is.
for the christmas ale id go bjcp 21b or 18.3 aaba christmas/ winter specialty ales
as for the tea infused 18.2


----------



## Barry (4/8/13)

Just a reminder that Saturday 17/08/2013 is the last day to drop off entries at the participating Homebrew shops. Only 13 days to go.
Remember you have to enter on line as well. See;



 *Castle Hill and NSW Competition Information 2013.pdf*


----------



## koots (8/8/13)

ah shit! Just posted my beers earlier without noticing the online component. Can't remember which beers were entry 1, entry 2 etc....

Will it matter if the online version doesn't correspond exactly to the printed version that I've posted with the beers. The beers are all labelled so is it sweet to just fill out the online version now in any order?


----------



## jaypes (8/8/13)

Dropped mine into Daves today


----------



## koots (8/8/13)

Man I'm gunna be bummed if I've blown it!


----------



## Barry (9/8/13)

No worries Koot. You just list the beers and category each one is in. The order is not that important.


----------



## Tet (11/8/13)

A question from someone who hasn't entered a comp before. The Entry Form page states that we need to "...cut off entry form and attach with rubber band to bottle...".

So does that mean we need to attach an entry form to each and every bottle? So if we are entering 5 beers, we would be attaching 5 versions of the same entry form? Or is only 1 entry form required for all beers entered by a single brewer (with bottle labels included on the individual bottles)?

I also assume that only 1 "Indemnity & Waiver" form needs to be completed?

Thanks.


----------



## koots (11/8/13)

haha **** i just threw it in the box of beers with the money attached didn't read the rubber band to bottle bit either. I have had an absolute shocker, not that the rubber band bit should matter but I think I've learnt a life lesson here.


----------



## barls (11/8/13)

each bottle needs to be labeled so we can identify the beers in the bottle and put in the right catagories flight.
only one identity form


----------



## Barry (12/8/13)

The entry form with the list of entries needs to be filled out only once. Attach it with a rubber band to the first bottle to make it a bit easier for the organiser (i.e. Stuster). If you have just put the entry form into the box that is OK so don't worry. One only "Indemnity & Waiver" form is needed but it is a must under The Castle Hill Show rules.
Each bottle needs to have a bottle label stuck/taped to it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## waz_j (12/8/13)

Apart from entry forms and getting them attached to bottles correctly, what are the other common noob mistakes that we should be looking out for?


----------



## fletcher (12/8/13)

waz_j said:


> Apart from entry forms and getting them attached to bottles correctly, what are the other common noob mistakes that we should be looking out for?


drinking all your beer and not having a bottle to send in


----------



## Mikedub (12/8/13)

waz_j said:


> Apart from entry forms and getting them attached to bottles correctly, what are the other common noob mistakes that we should be looking out for?



opening the bottles the night before to check there is no infection
entering them into the jams and relish comp
forgetting to add the bribe money in the envelope


----------



## Barry (12/8/13)

Main thing is to wrap the bottles in bubble wrap or newspapers and place them in a sturdy box packed with newspapers to reduce shaking, falling over etc. I have pick up some entries that are just placed in a plastic shopping bag (which I made more secure in a box).
On the other end of the scale for the sake of the sanity of the organiser do not use three metres of tape to wrap each bottle.
Also I one entry I saw was two thirds full and in clear cordial bottle. The brewer must had been drinking it and thought "That's bloody good, I will put it in the comp". So they put the lid back on and entered it?!
Hope this helps.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/13)

fletcher said:


> drinking all your beer and not having a bottle to send in


drinking the rest of your bottles, and not have any to send into the nationals if you win.


----------



## BlueSun19 (13/8/13)

Hi. Quick question: i got a little too excited and filled out the online form and submitted it already, but now have realised that a couple of my beers actually belong in other categories. Is there a way to change that? Or should I just make sure the paper entry form and beer labels are correct?
Cheers.


----------



## mosto (13/8/13)

This year's mistake...not labelling my bottles after pouring from the keg and having no idea which was which. One's a Brown Porter and another an American Brown Ale, not easily distinguishable when in brown PET bottles. So to the judges, if your drinking a Brown Porter which tastes like an American Brown Ale, and vice versa, it's probably mine :lol:


----------



## Barry (13/8/13)

I will let Stuster answer your question BlueSun19. I am sure others will make similar mistakes.


----------



## Stuster (14/8/13)

BlueSun19 said:


> Hi. Quick question: i got a little too excited and filled out the online form and submitted it already, but now have realised that a couple of my beers actually belong in other categories. Is there a way to change that? Or should I just make sure the paper entry form and beer labels are correct?
> Cheers.


I think the best thing for me would be if you submit your entries again online, this time the way you actually want them entered. I can then just delete your first entries from my sheet. That would be most accurate I think.

And please do attach labels to each bottle, either with a rubber band or tape. Either you do it, or one of us has to do it. And if we receive a bunch of bottles with no labels, how are we going to know which is which??

Classic mosto. :lol:


Don't forget that entries should be in to the show or to the homebrew shops that have kindly agreed to be drop off points this Saturday. I will be at the showground receiving entries between 10 and 2 if you want to drop them off directly there.


----------



## Stuster (14/8/13)

waz_j said:


> Apart from entry forms and getting them attached to bottles correctly, what are the other common noob mistakes that we should be looking out for?


I think the other mistake is just getting beers mixed up. So not quite the mosto situation, but more for people entering a few beers. You have a bunch of labels and a bunch of beers and it's all too easy to get them attached to the wrong bottle without noticing.

And don't put your name anywhere on the bottles. The idea is that the judging is anonymous, so we put numbers on the bottles to identify them.


----------



## waz_j (14/8/13)

Thanks everyone. So we have


Get the right labels on the right bottles - Check
Don't write name on bottles - Check
Don't open them the night before - Check
Save the jam for toast - Check
Bribe money - Check  
Don't drink all the beer first - Shit, I knew I forgot something


----------



## koots (15/8/13)

Just checked my tracking number to make sure my beers got there ok and it says they have been awaiting collection since Monday. Tomorrow is the last day for postal entries so just wanted to make sure they will be included even if someone doesn't pick them up tomorrow. Cheers lads


----------



## BlueSun19 (15/8/13)

Stuster said:


> I think the best thing for me would be if you submit your entries again online, this time the way you actually want them entered. I can then just delete your first entries from my sheet. That would be most accurate I think.
> 
> And please do attach labels to each bottle, either with a rubber band or tape. Either you do it, or one of us has to do it. And if we receive a bunch of bottles with no labels, how are we going to know which is which??


Thanks Stuster. I've resubmitted my entry (Daniel Grant). Also, my mate Quinton Foroozani made the same mistake, so he has a new entry as well. Please delete both of our prior entries. I'll make sure our forms and bottle labels are all correct.
Cheers mate.


----------



## barls (15/8/13)

so long as the post date is before the close you will be right mate.


----------



## BlueSun19 (15/8/13)

One more newbie question: Being a relatively new brewer, I sometimes have been off on my calculations with sugar when bottling. It has resulted in a few gushers (not infected, just over carbonated). I think all the beers I've entered should be safe. But if an entered beer is a gusher, is that pretty much an auto-fail? Or do you try to salvage it and still have it judged?


----------



## barls (15/8/13)

it will be judged, the stewards will tell the judges that it did and we will go from there.


----------



## Pokey (16/8/13)

Just dropped my beers off at the Brew Shop.

Now the nervous wait begins


----------



## Stuster (16/8/13)

Yep the beers will definitely be entered if they were posted before today. If you haven't got them in then get along to Dave's, Pat's, Mark's or the Bree Shop tomorrow. Or to the showground between 10 and 2. 

Barls is spot on of course. Gushers will still be judged and may lose some points for having a massive head or having carbonic bite from excess carbonation but that would just depend on what the judges perceive. Beers that are contaminated (infected) get judged as well and feedback is I think the most important part of the whole judging of the beers.


----------



## jammer (17/8/13)

3 bottles entered....
2 I know are pretty good. 
1 is a recipe I've never done before, and didn't even taste before entering, due to a stinking cold and can't taste anything. Not ideal. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stuster (17/8/13)

The window for entries is closed. And the count is over 500 entries!

We do have a good number of judges and stewards lined up (and a big thanks in advance to them), but we still need a few more to cope with the vast number of beers to be judged.

Let me know if you want to be part of the competition judging. It'll be around 9 to 3 both days next weekend. A full lunch is provided by the show (Heather in fact). We have a few door prizes for judges and stewards as well.

Badlands Brewery IPA beer - another big thanks to Jon the brewer for providing these crackers.
Brewing t-shirts.

But more important is to be part hearing what judges have to say about beers and to have a day thinking about, talking about and tasting beers.


----------



## Josh (17/8/13)

5 beers entered, 1 I know is good, another I think is good and 3 I'm unsure about and looking forward to the feedback. Can't wait to help with it all next Saturday.


----------



## mikk (17/8/13)

Stuster said:


> The window for entries is closed. And the count is over 500 entries!
> 
> We do have a good number of judges and stewards lined up (and a big thanks in advance to them), but we still need a few more to cope with the vast number of beers to be judged.
> 
> ...


Might have a spare car seat or 2 available from Marrickville out to sunny Castle Hill, if that helps get more judges/stewards onboard.


----------



## stiltzkin (27/8/13)

I can't seem to find when the results will be available. When will that be?


----------



## mosto (27/8/13)

stiltzkin said:


> I can't seem to find when the results will be available. When will that be?


 They were posted in the other thread here, post #55


----------



## stiltzkin (27/8/13)

mosto said:


> They were posted in the other thread here, post #55


Aha! Thanks =)


----------



## mosto (2/9/13)

mosto said:


> This year's mistake...not labelling my bottles after pouring from the keg and having no idea which was which. One's a Brown Porter and another an American Brown Ale, not easily distinguishable when in brown PET bottles. So to the judges, if your drinking a Brown Porter which tastes like an American Brown Ale, and vice versa, it's probably mine :lol:


Well, a valuable lesson learnt. Got my judging sheets back today...lots of comments like 'not really to style' on both sheets and even a 'good beer but more of a Brown Ale than a Porter' on one of the Porters judging sheets. All good feedback just the same, just wished I'd labelled them correctly as the Brown Ale, in particular, sounds like it could have done well. Perhaps taking the lids off for a quick sample before sending wouldn't have hurt on this occasion


----------



## barls (2/9/13)

mosto said:


> Well, a valuable lesson learnt. Got my judging sheets back today...lots of comments like 'not really to style' on both sheets and even a 'good beer but more of a Brown Ale than a Porter' on one of the Porters judging sheets. All good feedback just the same, just wished I'd labelled them correctly as the Brown Ale, in particular, sounds like it could have done well. Perhaps taking the lids off for a quick sample before sending wouldn't have hurt on this occasion


or just better labelling at your end before hand. got my sheets today and have opened them yet.


----------



## Barry (2/9/13)

Received my sheets today so thanks Stu. Thanks to all the judges and stewards that made it possible. Heather and her team enhanced the standard of the comp and it wouldn't be the same without their time and effort.
Last, but not least, a big thanks to all the sponsors. I certainly will remember their contribution when buying brewing products or a craft beer.


----------



## petesbrew (2/9/13)

Got my notes, scoresheets and prize today. Thanks heaps to Stu & co and all sponsors!


----------

